# Need Bands!



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi, Does anybody know where I can get individual Thera-band gold band sets cheap(or free) in the U.K. Thanks


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

are you after sets with pouches or just cut strips?


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

either or not really to bothered


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

DarthjonesofAzeroth said:


> either or not really to bothered


well if its full bandsets the cheapest place is ebay.

if you just want strips then PM me the dimensions


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

gotta agree ebay's where i get mine thanks

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

DarthjonesofAzeroth said:


> either or not really to bothered


Be a bit more specific and the guy,s here might help you,i can point you in the right direction if you want .


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

harson said:


> either or not really to bothered


Be a bit more specific and the guy,s here might help you,i can point you in the right direction if you want .
[/quote]
*1" X 12" straight cut gold Thera-band *


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

harson said:


> either or not really to bothered


Be a bit more specific and the guy,s here might help you,i can point you in the right direction if you want .
[/quote]

agreed, I can supply you with bandsets in any style you like out of a range of materials. I can make em cheaper using lower quality leather if you are on a budget. I can also supply you with matched ammo in 9.5mm steel, .38 (9.5mm) lead and 12mm lead but obviously not fro free. You can PM me with what your goals are and il go from there


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

12" ? Where is your anchor?


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

cheek


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

if your anchor is your cheek you are wasting thera, your only looking at 2-300% elongation? not much power or speed there?


----------



## eelpout (Jun 25, 2012)

hmm. I was going to start trying Theraband, but I hold at cheek too. What other rubber should I be using for this style of hold?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

eelpout said:


> hmm. I was going to start trying Theraband, but I hold at cheek too. What other rubber should I be using for this style of hold?


Theraband is not the issue,, it's the length.. If you anchor at the cheek one shouldnt need 12' long band sets


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

eelpout said:


> hmm. I was going to start trying Theraband, but I hold at cheek too. What other rubber should I be using for this style of hold?


thera gold is some of the best material to use, the OP is 13, meaning at best a 30" draw at cheek, so the band length at most should be 6 1/2" pouch to tie, over all length before tie offs would be 7 1/2- 8"


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i would sugest that if you wnat individual tied band sets than go on ebay, but if you want to do it really cheaply then buy yourself an old belt and some thera band and a roller cutter.


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

This isn't for a slingshot though. It's for a special project im working on


----------

